# Dark moon of August



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm planning on trying, maybe not too seriously, for some flatheads soon. A guy told me the dark moon of August is the best time. I saw katfishes photos, WOW! I think I might need a bigger rod. Planning on using bullheads or bluegills for bait. So, anything to this dark moon stuff? Thanks


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I never paid any attention to the moon phase, I just go whenever I can..But if you can be selective when you fish it may help.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ive usually always done better in the late summer to fall but crap this year ive caught a ton of shovelheads alredy...probably about 5 over 20#


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Absolutely there is something to it. The best nights i have ever had fishing for flats has indeed occurred on the phase of the 'new moon.' i personally belive the new moon in october if it is early enough in the month is the best, that fall bite is something else.

JB


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

gonefishin' 

If my logs over the past 10 years are any indication, the moon phase has no effect on catfish behavior. One of the reasons I hestiatate to make such a statement is that there are so many "unknown" factors that affect fish and they differ from night to night and in each fishing location.



> I think I might need a bigger rod.


If you don't set up with sufficient tackle you may be disappointed when a trophy fish bites. I would reccommend having large enough outfits to handle the largest cat caught where you fish. Keep all tackle in absolute best condition and check everything before putting baits in the water.

Anything that can go wrong will go wrong and you don't see a lot of it in the dark


----------

